# Kona - Jake vs Jake the Snake?



## Brooks04 (Feb 8, 2004)

How do these 2 bikes compare? I know the Jake has 8-spd Sora and the JTS has the 105 9-spd and they have different frame materials, but I am mostly wondering the difference in weight and overall ride qualities. I was considering the JTS, but I hate the new '05 color plus it is more expensive. I found a closeout deal on a '04 Jake (mailorder), so if it is a decent CX bike then I may just get it for now and see how much I like riding a CX bike. There are no CX bikes at my local LBS to test ride. I do not plan on CX racing and will ride single track and fire roads mostly. 

This is my 1st CX bike and I currently ride an '03 Trek 5200 and '03 Specialized FSR Comp, so I just don't know if I can be satisfied with a CX bike with Sora Components. The CX bike will not be my primary bike, so I'm thinking it may be OK for now.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*There's nothing wrong with the "basic" Jake...*

...and I don't consider the difference in frame materials worth the difference in price. As for the Sora, it's perfectly good if set-up and maintained properly; since you're not going to be racing it, it'll be fine. Use it up, wear it out, and if you feel the need, upgrade later to 105 or Ultegra. I'm willing to bet that if you get the '04, you'll be so pleased you'll never regret having passed on the more-expensive bike.


----------



## flyweight (Mar 7, 2002)

We have a few riders who race on the Jake and it doesn't seem to be holding them back. The weight difference if pretty marginal. It's a good bike. For what you're doing it's probably a better bike in that it has a triple.


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

I own an 05 jake, the components do not detract from the ability of the bike to do what it was designed to do. The shifting is as good as LX. It is a fairly heavy stock setup (25 lbs by my hanging scale) but is fast and very stiff. I've ridden mine quite a bit over singletrack and on road time trials with slick tires on it, it does very well.


----------



## Brooks04 (Feb 8, 2004)

*I ordered it!*

Glad to hear the positive replies on the Jake since I went ahead and ordered one Saturday from a shop in NY. I got a good closeout deal for $599 + shipping on the '04 Jake and it will be here this week. I ordered a 54cm and the bike shop said it weighed 23lbs. I think the weight will be fine for me since it will be much lighter than the 30lb+ FSR I ride on the trails now. Plus it will only make me that much stronger when I ride my 18-19lb Trek 5200 on the road. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Help with Jake geometry/sizing...*

Is it true that Jakes are measured from center of BB to top of seat tube? I'm debating between a 54 & 56cm JtS and presently ride a 58cm TREK 5500 road bike. TREK's, however, are sized small, as they measure from center of BB to top of seat tube and have short head tubes. The bike isn't the BEST fitting bike for me because I'm long legged (33"/85cm cycling inseam) but short torsoed, and with TREK's long top tube (57.1cm), puts me only on a 100mm stem. Anyway, I think I'm leaning a little more towards the 56cm JtS but appreciate any feedback.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Go for the 56...*

...my inseam is about 32" on a good day, and my Konas are 55 (they're all older models). Yes, they are measured c-t; in fact, you might want to look at the geometry chart pretty carefully, as it sounds like you might even fit on a 58.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> ...my inseam is about 32" on a good day, and my Konas are 55 (they're all older models). Yes, they are measured c-t; in fact, you might want to look at the geometry chart pretty carefully, as it sounds like you might even fit on a 58.


When you say c-t you mean center of BB to top of ST (as opposed to top of TT), right? Yeah, I think you're right - the 56 - but feel the 58 would definitely be too big. Although, my 58 TREK does have a good amount of seatpost exposed.


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

I believe the Jakes are compact geometry. They use a virtual top-tube when measuring. On me the top tube is a little long. I like a 90 or 100mm stem when riding it (flipped upward). I am not sure in what way this is considered a detriment - having a shorter stem - but it works for me. Part of the problem is I am not as flexible as a lot of road riders. I am 6' tall with, if I recall correctly, a 33.5" inseam (edit - just measured). A 58 fits okay with a 100mm stem. I don't think I'd ride a smaller frame because the handlebars would be too far below the level of the seat. I hope all that makes some sort of sense. I am still on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Yes, that's BB to top of seat tube. I suggested considering the 58 because I followed the "one-size-down" rule of thumb for 'cross frames on my first Jake, and felt too cramped (top tube) on a 52 and had too much drop from the saddle to bar. Replaced that with a 55 and it's fine; the slightly sloped top tube compensates for the higher bottom bracket. Ultimately, though, there's no substitute for throwing a leg over the one you think is right and learning the truth...


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

Compact geometry actually is a virtual top tube, not to the top of the seat tube. If you draw an imaginary line horizontally from the junction of the top tube and head tube back to the seatpost, that's your virtual top tube. It's usually quite a bit shorter than the actual seat tube length. Like the man said though, there is nothing better than riding one.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Wrong*

Yeah, I know about compact geometry and virtual top tubes. Konas are measured bottom-bracket center to top of seat tube (clearly shown in the geometry charts in the catalogs); the top tube, virtual or otherwise, is not a consideration. As it happens, the virtual top tube centerline intersects with the top of the seat tube (just checked this with a carpenter's level), but in more extreme cases of compact frames, e.g., smaller sizes of the KHS softtail or older VooDoo Wazoo/Loa, that centerline is far above the top of the seat tube, but the frame size is still determined by the c-t measurement.


----------

